# ITB project progress w/pics



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

got a good start on my ITB project over the past couple of days. These are the throttles I got from B4S(thanks chad), who got them from wizard of od. 
Well anyways after much thought it took me about 8 hours of cutting, grinding and milling to get thus far. Luckily a friend of mine has a machine shop. I still have to get my friend to weld them and then i can port them and send them for powder coating. The flat piece of metal you see in the pics is a "jig" to keep the throttles spaced properly during the process.
heres some pics of them so far, I think they look pretty good, but hey I'm biased.








http://www3.sympatico.ca/tchaad/IMGP0899.JPG
http://www3.sympatico.ca/tchaad/IMGP0900.JPG
I'll post more when I am done welding, porting and powder coating them.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*

















Looking pretty good to me! I need to get a machine shop...








I'm kinda regretting selling them now, but I guess as long as they don't go on Barbie, I can live with it







.


_Modified by B4S at 5:13 AM 3-12-2005_


----------



## aspro (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (B4S)*

Hi veedublub
These are looking bloody nice !!! 
When you have finished welding make sure you face of the flanges on manifold.
Mine was so warped after welding


----------



## dub666 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (aspro)*

yeah I was planning on it, thanks for the tip though. I will postup more pics soon.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (dub666)*

whoops, posted under my cousins login!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*

Looking good.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (WolfGTI)*

thats the original Intake manifold that is cut up like that?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

it looks like a reg 16v mani on the head+ part of the runners from the orig itb mani on the tb's


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisbmx68* »_it looks like a reg 16v mani on the head+ part of the runners from the orig itb mani on the tb's

I know what it looks like......


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

my bad i forgot your the one who orig got those tb's


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Yeah, guys that is exactly it just hacked up two expensive manifolds to make one. I have to do a fairly chunky weld so that I have enough meat to port the inside for a nice smooth transition. should be done this week sometime.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

i see what you mean it kind of sucks that the manifold for those tb's is smaller/more square but im sure it will come out great if your welds are good


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Whose going to make the airbox for you?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

no airbox as of yet. Velocity stacks and sock filters. Possibly a box/mani later if i decide to go turbo.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*

Oh man I am excited...
Chad set you up with SDS for those ITB's?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Oh man I am excited...
Chad set you up with SDS for those ITB's?

Nah, he lives in Alberta so he could probably get them from SDS themselves







.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*

I'm pretty sure they are getting megasquirtn'EDIS


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*

ok guys the welding is done and I have begun porting and cleaning up the welds, mainly on the insides. The outside will be cleaned up and smoothed also before they are powder coated black. The welds are pretty ugly but we had to add a lot of meat to provide enough metal to smooth out the inside without going throught the walls.

















Hopefully the next pictures I post will be the finished pieces before they get powder coated. Hope you likes.









_Modified by veedublub at 8:31 PM 3-14-2005_

_Modified by veedublub at 8:31 PM 3-14-2005_

_Modified by veedublub at 8:32 PM 3-14-2005_

_Modified by veedublub at 8:33 PM 3-14-2005_


_Modified by veedublub at 8:34 PM 3-14-2005_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (veedublub)*

Looking good to me! Can't wait to see the finished product up and running....and vids too of course







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_
Hopefully the next pictures I post will be the finished pieces before they get powder coated. Hope you likes.

Hell Yes...I certainly approve.Now if only the other guys who bought ITB's would just get there manifolds made the same way instead of waiting for them.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Glad people like it. I still have a load of porting and grinding to do. 
I now know I hate porting and will not be doing my headwork myself.
Heres the planned color scheme for the throttles and head.
Head; stock silver
Valve cover: powder coated black or chromed( give me you opinion, I cant decide)
Manifold: black
Throttles: stock silver
Velocity stacks: Black outside with chromed inside.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*

Replace black with Anodised blue or Ferrari Red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

do the valve color black and polish the runners looks good ill try to find a pic


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

sorry no can do on the ferrari red or anything like that. The whole car is black and chrome, thanks for the idea though.


----------



## dub666 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (veedublub)*

whoa dude, thats looking pretty wicked now. your ripping through the manifold, can't wait till the whole car starts coming together


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_sorry no can do on the ferrari red or anything like that. The whole car is black and chrome, thanks for the idea though.









Chrome








oh well....I see you have access to a bead blaster.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I did use a bead blaster, a local shop here in town has one(the Mustang shop for any locals) they let me use cause theyre nice guys.
I am not usually into chrome at all either but its that or polished aluminium and I hate polishing







almost as much as I hate porting.
I figure with the chrome accents in the right places throughout the car it will look good. But hey all feedback will be taken into account I just might not listen to it.








Keep the feedback and ideas coming people, especially you wiz, what happened to your set of red throttles, are they done yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_especially you wiz, what happened to your set of red throttles, are they done yet?

I sold them to a guy in Gateneu who seems to be having difficulty in sourcing aluminum








All the guys over in the US seem to be getting theres off the ground.Zornig was supposed to have finished a manifold last I checked.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*

any update on this? looking to see how the end result has came out..


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (psykokid)*

Not much to report yet,I have been really busy. As soon as I get anything else accomplished i will post it up. Wont be for around 3 weeks though. 
Thanks for the interest guys!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_Not much to report yet,I have been really busy. As soon as I get anything else accomplished i will post it up. Wont be for around 3 weeks though. 
Thanks for the interest guys!

I like the direction that this is heading, I may end up using something like this on my clubs 16v gti project car.. And conisdering all the toyota import guys here on the west coast the ITBs and mani can be found for around 100, the only difficult part is finding someone to weld up the two halves of the intake mani's. 
Was the VW side of the manifold you used a 40mm from a 1.8 or a 42 from a 2.0?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
west coast the ITBs and mani can be found for around *100*

You wish....If you can get ITB's for $100US,even $200US I will eat a tyre.
Ebay average price - $300-350US
Club4AGE.com - I have seen some go for as low as $250US.Who is going to let go 45mm ITB's for $100US?I would buy all and resell em...








dublub...check these out.I Bought a set from them,really good quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You wish....If you can get ITB's for $100US,even $200US I will eat a tyre.



i got my Hyabusa ITBs for the meager price of *127$ shipped*. oh yeah, from Ebay. i also got a set from a GSXR 750 for 150$ and traded my friend for a very nice steering wheel.

BTW, looking good man.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (psykokid)*

The manifold is of a 2 litre so its 42mm. 
I was also considering the huyabusa throttles until I found the toyota pieces. I am very glad I have these, since they offer a lot mor flexibility. Being as they are bolted together, they can also be used for boosted motors. So if in the future I decide to build a turbo motor, I can swap them over.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (scott66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scott66* »_i got my Hyabusa ITBs for the meager price of *127$ shipped*. oh yeah, from Ebay. i also got a set from a GSXR 750 for 150$ and traded my friend for a very nice steering wheel.

BTW, looking good man.

Thats motor bike throttle bodies.2 completely different kettle of fish...
Money saved in buying the throttle bodies = money spent in connectors/custom fabrication of the manifold.
Ill bit the bullet and take the yamaha units thank you...


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

Not seeing where they are two different things at all? Same same from my house.








As I see it, either way, you need to fab a mani. On top of that, you need to figure out throttle linkage. My gsxr Tb's are no more, less complicated in any way shape of form. I do know that bike tb's are optimized on 2 year cycle's along with the motors and the rest of the current crop of japanese sport bikes. Fully taper bored, built in tps, fairly readily available (at a lower cost). That and they are designed to feed 220whp 998cc motors at 13k. 
I'll take my bike itb's thank you








Ball bustin aside, I don't think one is clearly better than the other in this application. I think both can be made to work equally as well. Now, something purpose built like badger or twm's. That's a different story....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_Not seeing where they are two different things at all? Same same from my house.








As I see it, either way, you need to fab a mani. On top of that, you need to figure out throttle linkage.

you dont need to fab a manifold from scratch for the Toyota ITB's as proven by veedubulb and myself.As for the throttle linkage...whats wrong with the toyota unit


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_



















I didn't say from scratch. This is what is needed to run bike TB's as well. Look at aspro's post. Same setup. Need to mate the TB's to the stock mani flange. The bike itb's even have driver side (on a 16v or crossflow 8v) mounted throttle setup including stops..
Like I said, both will work fine.......


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Fast929)*

I would not say that the toyota units are better per say, but that for my application I can make them look cleaner and a lot more solid than connecting them with tubing. The huyabusa throttles were what I was planning to use before I found these, and I am sure they would have performed similarily.
matt


----------



## theswallowtail (Apr 1, 2004)

Awesome thread!!!


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (78wvrabbit)*

Personally I like using silicone couplers as they reduce the heat transfer/soak to the throttle bodies as well as the IAT. Plus, it allows me the ability to "tune" the throttle plate to valve length for fine tuning the secondary intake track pulse (supercharging effect in a given rpm range). 
I agree though, both will work fine.....


----------



## theswallowtail (Apr 1, 2004)

Good work so far! I want to do the same setup to my swallowtail, where did you find the intake mani for the gsxr tb's i cant find any on ebay? I work at a fab shop and so I could totally do this!
Oh! And Im moving to calgary in 2 weeks!!










_Modified by 78wvrabbit at 2:19 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (78wvrabbit)*

Depending on which motor you are using you will need to chop up the existing manifold to fit.


----------



## theswallowtail (Apr 1, 2004)

Im running a 2l 16v, I ment the mani that you choped that bolt to the tb's that is welded to the choped 16v mani...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (Fast929)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast929* »_That and they are designed to feed 220whp 998cc motors at 13k. 


220whp???


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (PowerDubs)*

Yep, current AMA superbikes are making about 220whp right now on under 1 liter displacement.


----------



## theswallowtail (Apr 1, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (78wvrabbit)*

Sorry no updates for a couple of more weeks. My friend who owns the shop i am working on them at is in south africa for a couple of weeks. When he gets back I will finish them.


----------



## veedubracer (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

First of all, if you dont get the toyota manifold, you have to fab the ITB manifold from scratch. Even if you got the toyota flange and the 16v's, yuo'll have to adjuste the lengh of the runners if you dont want your peak hp to be at 14 000 RPM








if you want it to be almost perfect, you going to have a hard time finding the correct size of aluminum tubing for your 16v lower intake manifold cause vw tubing are 42mm and aluminum tubing comes in 40mm or 44mm (ottawa). After that, you'll have to find a good welder to do the job so you could have some nice welding and be sure that your 16v flange has been straightn up because they tend to warp from the heat. 
Anyway... My project his almost finish. I'm waiting to get the wideband for my SDS and i'm done. It's going to be a nice summer !!!!


----------



## veedubracer (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nop... bosch red top 310 cc


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedubracer)*

Update coming soon!


----------



## c_roc16vgli (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*

these are the throttle bodies from the Nissan SE-R right?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (c_roc16vgli)*

toyota 20v blacktop(corolla) might be the same though.


----------



## theswallowtail (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*

BACK FROM THE DEAD!
Whatever happend to this project I was pumped to see the results!


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (78wvrabbit)*

So very close to being done, just waiting for a little help from a buddy on them. then they are off to the powdercoaters. When I get them back i will post some good pics.
You know how it goes it always takes you twice as long and costs you 10 times as much as you initially calculate.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: ITB project progress w/pics (veedublub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedublub* »_
You know how it goes it always takes you twice as long and costs you 10 times as much as you initially calculate.









Man do I know all about that.


----------



## illahee (Feb 26, 2005)

sorry for hijacking the thread for a little bit, but i felt it a bit unnescessary to start a new one....
is it easy to retrofit a tps to gsxr 1000 throttle bodies? is the linkage complicated? I'd like to use megasquirt n' spark.
When i'm done with my car i'd like to have a fully built motor (1.8 block with x-flow head), itbs, and running megasquirt. I have access to all the aluminum I would ever need, a machine shop, welders, etc...etc....I'm ready to try and start fabbing a LOT of ****.
What is the difficulty of retrofitting some gsxr itbs to a xflow head and running megasquirt. Can I use the suzuki injectors as a second injector bank for high rpm? Thx everyone


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (illahee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illahee* »_sorry for hijacking the thread for a little bit, but i felt it a bit unnescessary to start a new one...

You shouldve started one...
why?
Because this thread showcases the procedure for installing Toyota ITB's onto a VW.There are MANY Suzuki ITB threads that you can Hijack.
As to answer your question?Dont see why you would want to run 2 sets of injectors when the MS&S will control that 1 injector the ITB's originally came with.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Good point, I guess its my fault for not posting anything in a while.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ahh damn now I am really being called out, the old slap in the face with a white glove. A DUEL!
Unfortunately what with buying my first house recently, time has been lacking. Its still in the works its just taking longer. The upside is now I actually have a nice garage of my own and will be starting my own build thread for the vehicle these are intended for. I'd like to see more of scotts setup for sure. Maybe see some number, that would help me choose other components too. Good work.
Do you know where he got the v-stacks? He didnt shell out the 350 dollars or whatever for the toyota ones did he? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Bringing it back...where are you on this???


----------

